# Thailand Ko-Samui Aug.2011



## holzwurm (31. August 2011)

Moin moin,
aslo ich komme gerade von Ko-Samui zurück.
Was das Angeln angeht gibts div. möglichkeiten.

1. "BIG GAME" vom norden mit zb Mr TU aber das sollte man lieber lassen den alles was rauskommt wird geschlachtet.
Ohne Betäubung gehts dem Fisch mit dem Beil an die Flossen u Schuppen, erst danach wird geschlachtet / ausgenommen.
UHRALTES FANGGERÄT, TOTE KÖDER ,KEIN PLATZ WECHSEL.

2.Vom Strand habe ich gesehen ( Lamei Strand )wie die Thais auf SQUID gefischt hatten ,mit erfolg.
UND bei Großmutter & Großvater Felsen sind auch viele am Fischen ( dort ist es ganz schnell 10m Tief )
Die Köder gibts für 50 Baht im Angelladen in Lamei.
Der hat auch Ruten & Rollen Schnüre ,Hacken usw 
Der Shop ist vom Pavilion gesehen : re über die Brücken die nächste grosse Strasse LI dann ca 3min Laufen auf der Li seite.

3.Lamei höhe dem Flusseinlauf beim Hotel Pavilion steht ein Thai mit sein Longtailboat der Touren anbietet ( der hat öffters Baracudas gefangen und hat auch gutes gerät 
 Multis, Rapala Schleppköder,ODER LEBENDER Röhrensquid )

4.Süsswasser :
Auf Monsterwelse,Karpfenarten,Snakeheads usw 
dies geht bei dem ort : TALING NGAM Tel: 077415387
( so eine art von " Forellenteich" nur mit Fischen von 10-210lbs )
www.fishinginthailand.com

IN Bangkok sollte man sich diesen see u Shop mal ansehen 
http://www.7seasproshop.com/main.php
Da hatte ich zwei Typen zu gesehen die sich alle 3min die Rute in die Hand zurück gaben weil der Wels so gross war das es anders nicht gegangen wäre.


----------



## Airferdo (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Thailand Ko-Samui Aug.2011*

Wow, ich war schon vier mal auf Samui das mit dem Süßwasserangeln habe ich noch nicht gesehen verdammt. Nächstes mal dann !!!


----------



## robert 81 (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Thailand Ko-Samui Aug.2011*

*Ko-Samui, da fliege ich auch nächstes Jahr hin. Freu:vik:
*


----------



## Sargo (5. November 2011)

*AW: Thailand Ko-Samui Aug.2011*

Hallo Holzwurm,  Danke für das update, sehr hilfreich !!!   Jens


----------

